# New Member



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm a 35 year old male and I've been suffering from a condition which is probably a form of DP/DS for as long as I can remember. I've had a pervasive and deep sense of both external and internation non-existence. I became aware of the condition in my teens and had a series of nervous breakdowns, coming close to suicide. I finally resolved the crisis by making a series of assumptions and operating under those assumptions. It's worked OK, though I still suffer from the condition on a minute-to-minute basis. I simply assume life is real and proceed accordingly. It's kept me out of the looney bins, at least.

My feelings can best be described as living in an ancient memory of a life long gone. I feel as though everything may have been real at one point, but is no longer so. The Kafka quote in my sig is about the best expression of my point of view I've found.

Until finding this forum I had no idea there were so many people with similar problems. I always figured I was unique.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know the cause. I gradually became aware of it in my early teens. I suppose it's possible that I didn't have it before then, but I don't remember any time when I *didn't* have it.

I have no other serious mental problems. I've been depressed at times, but for reasons that would make anyone depressed. I've also been doing very well at times. None of it makes any difference on the underlying feeling of total unreality. I thankfully don't hear voices or see visions, unless of course what "I" think of as "life" is just one long vision or dream.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

To some extent, yes. I don't feel literally removed from my body looking down from above, but I do feel as though I am a ghost.


----------

